# Can't own mice without training them!!!!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have someone interested in getting some mice from me. She says she has done a lot of research on caring for mice. She said that one site told her she could not own mice without training them! Whats that all about? I dont train my mice as I told her and mine are friendly enough..... also she said a site told her it is good for a mouse to be able to swim in a shallow bath of water !!!??? again whats all that about? I have never heard of these things, I have however heard of people training mice but not that you cannot own mice without training them.
What do you think?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly? I think it's a load of rubbish :lol:

All you need to do is make sure a mouse is tame, either she's misunderstood some information or that site is advising things that are dangerous.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to say I thought exactly the same but thought I'd check just in case!  
Thanks


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

You get loonies in all aspects of life mouse keeping is no different.
Love loonies me I could pull their string all day long :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nutter through and through.Pity any mouse dropped into water Im sure it would be panic stricken.unless for treating something I should think it's cruel.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

God yeah I would avoid water at all costs, poor things.

My first two does which I had years ago were born in the animal unit of my college and were destined as snake food so I nipped them in my pocket one day. They were really very young to be away from the mum but I thought it was worth having a go at raising them etc Anyway miraculously they survived and I spent loads of time training them and making obsticle courses. They were amazing and if I only had one group of mice I would train them again, it was very rewarding and they were capable of quite advanced learning (for a mouse). One of them would walk along a highwire (bit of string) holding a pencil aloft in her tail, the other one couldnt hold the pencil but she would stand on her hind legs to beg on command. 
I miss them  :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I would really like to know where this lady got her information from??? Wot a load of old rubbish they are not circus animals they're pets for goodness sakes.

The most a prospective owner could ask is if they've been handled at all but my 3 weren't handled at all before they came to me (2 of them as adults) and they're "hand tame" already.

I will teach them to swim next week lol I DON'T THINK :lol: perhaps they could do legnths of the bath for Comic Relief?? :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

*Off topic* Added red nose smiley for Comic Relief :rednose :rednose :rednose :rednose :rednose


----------

